# leichte MTB Reifen in 24" ?



## trmk3 (23. Oktober 2008)

Moin, mein Sohn fährt ein Cube Kid Team in 24". 

Das Rad ist super, nur das Gewicht ist etwas hoch. Da gerade ein Austausch der Decken Mäntel Reifen (ich hab keine Ahnung welches der richtige Begriff ist) ansteht, wollte ich auf leichtere zurückgreifen. Die Originalen wiegen so um die 700 g. 
Weiß jemand einen Rat?

Gruß Arne


----------



## chowi (23. Oktober 2008)

Schwalbe Mow Joe 24"  ca. 420g
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (23. Oktober 2008)

etwas mit Komfort...
"Alter" Racing Ralph mit 2,4" faltbar 515 gr.

Bei Interesse bitte PM, habe noch etwa 10 St. hier liegen

rideOn


----------



## brmpfl (28. November 2008)

SLichti schrieb:


> etwas mit Komfort...
> "Alter" Racing Ralph mit 2,4" faltbar 515 gr.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte PM, habe noch etwa 10 St. hier liegen
> ...



Moin,

sind noch welche da?
Wie breit sind die?


----------



## andy2 (21. Dezember 2008)

naja eben 2.4


----------



## chowi (22. Dezember 2008)

2,4er fürs Kind würd ich nicht empfehlen, viel zu breit,
die nächste Ausfahrt ins Gelände wird dir das bestätigen...
Gruß chowi


----------



## yamann (8. Januar 2009)

chowi schrieb:


> 2,4er fürs Kind würd ich nicht empfehlen, viel zu breit,
> die nächste Ausfahrt ins Gelände wird dir das bestätigen...
> Gruß chowi



Also mein Knirps ist letztes Jahr super damit zurecht gekommen.
Fand das Fahrgefühl viel weicher.


----------



## chowi (8. Januar 2009)

Bergrunter mag das sein...


----------



## brmpfl (8. Januar 2009)

why?


----------



## chowi (8. Januar 2009)

Weil die Kids einfach zu viel Kraft verlieren,
bergab mögen Treckerreifen ihre Berechtigung haben...
Meine fahren 1,75" und das ist wunderbar.
Ich will hier niemanden bevormunden, 
es ist halt meine Meinung samt einschlägiger Erfahrungen...
Gruß chowi


----------



## brmpfl (9. Januar 2009)

Mein Kurzer (fast 8 Jahre), fährt jetzt auf Smart Sam in 2.1" rum.
Er ist weder langsamer geworden, noch kaputter als vorher.
Im Gegenteil.

Durch das grössere Volumen, kann er mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und kommt damit in den Genuss der damit verbundenen Vorteile (Traktion, Grip, Dämpfung, Laufruhe).

Bei 2.4" hätte ich aber auch Bedenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asksam (21. Februar 2009)

Ich wundere mich, dass es trotz mehrfacher eindeutiger Testergebnisse immer noch nicht bei allen angekommen ist: breit rollt im GelÃ¤nde leichter! Je weicher der Untergrund umso niedriger der Rollwiederstand. Wer mit seinem Filius also ins echte GelÃ¤nde will und mit seinem MTB nicht nur auf Asphalt rumdÃ¼st, greift am besten zum RR. Hier stimmt auch das Gewicht und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schwer Drahtreifen sind, die leider auch bei einem 350 â¬ Kinderrad verbaut sind. Ich hatte vorher auch den Smart Sam montiert und kann ihn ebenfalls uneingeschrÃ¤nkt empfehlen. Er sollte auch auf die meisten Felgen passen, was beim 2.4er RR oft nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. März 2009)

asksam schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, dass es trotz mehrfacher eindeutiger Testergebnisse immer noch nicht bei allen angekommen ist: breit rollt im Gelände leichter! Je weicher der Untergrund umso niedriger der Rollwiederstand. Wer mit seinem Filius also ins echte Gelände will und mit seinem MTB nicht nur auf Asphalt rumdüst, greift am besten zum RR. Hier stimmt auch das Gewicht und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schwer Drahtreifen sind, die leider auch bei einem 350  Kinderrad verbaut sind. Ich hatte vorher auch den Smart Sam montiert und kann ihn ebenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Er sollte auch auf die meisten Felgen passen, was beim 2.4er RR oft nicht der Fall ist.



Bist DU schon einmal auf weichem Untergrund gefahren..??

Schlamm, Lehmboden nasse Wiesen...TOLL je weicher desto schlechter rollt es....zumindest bei mir rollt da NIX mehr da braucht es KRAFT/Ausdauer und das hat mein 7 jähriger nicht..dem reicht es schon ein stück nasse Wiese zu fahren....

im weichen Pappschnee rollt ein dünner 28" 1.8er Crossreifen Schwalbe NN deutlich besser als ein breiter Schwalbe ICE-Spiker Pro Reifen mit 324 Spikes..wie kommt das denn..??


----------



## doriman (4. März 2009)

Also mein älterer Sohn fuhr die letzten 3 Jahre mit dem RR 2.4 alles was ihm unter die Räder kam (zwischen 8-10 Jahren).
D.h., er konnte aufgrund  der Leichtigkeit/530g und guten Laufeigenschaften Touren fahren, auch bergauf.
Ausserdem war es aufgrund des hohen Reifenvolumens möglich, Treppen, Sprünge von ca 50 cm, bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik sicher zu meistern(Fährt auch Fahrradtrialsport, und weiss einen gut dämpfenden Reifen zu schätzen).
Ich muß dazu noch anmerken; alles gefahren  mit Starrgabel(Altes Corratec Racebikemodell). 
Lieber ein gescheiter Reifen als diese ollen Pseudofedergabeln in dieser 24er Klasse.
Und selbst wenn diese funktionieren sollten, dann lieber die leichte `Starre`. 
Die Kids`sollen in dem Alter doch erst mal vernünftig das fahren lernen
bevor sie sich solcher Hilfsmittel bedienen. 
Auf jeden Fall gibt es für diesen Reifen und für Kinder in diesem Alter bis heute keine Alternative.
Nur kommt inzwischen dazu, daß es den RR leider nicht mehr ab Werk gibt.
Ich konnte aber erst kürzlich noch einen Satz/Restposten für meinen jüngeren Sohnemann (9 Jahre) ergattern., der das Bike nun übernommen hat.
Für  einen 7-jährigen halte ich aber ein 20"er für sinnvoller, aber das rollt natürlich spürbar schwerer.

Aber man muß sich halt entscheiden, was einem für seinen Nachwuchs wichtiger ist.


----------



## onlyforchicks (1. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,
hab gerade das gleiche problem. mein ältester (8jahre) ist zum glück schon auf nem 26 zoll bike unterwegs. also bekommt er die ausrangierten reifen von papa und mama. soweit so gut. aber der jüngere (6jahre) ist auf nem 24 zoll unterwegs. hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass es den racing ralf auch in 24 zoll gibt oder gab?
ansonsten würde ich dann mal den mowjow ausprobieren. 
gruss


----------



## andy2 (2. April 2009)

wow deine kids muessen ja riesen sein, oder aber die bikes sind viel zu gross


----------



## chris5000 (2. April 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> wow deine kids muessen ja riesen sein, oder aber die bikes sind viel zu gross



Jungen sind mit 8 Jahren ungefähr zwischen 120cm und 140cm groß.
Wenn nur der Rahmen klein genug ist, dann sind 26" bei 130cm absolut denkbar. Bei 140 allemal. Siehe z.B hier.

Sprich: Entweder müssen Deine Kinder Zwerge, oder ihre Räder sind viel zu klein.  
(ok. oder sie haben halt nicht so kleine Rahmen, dass 26" Räder in Frage kämen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (3. April 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> wow deine kids muessen ja riesen sein, oder aber die bikes sind viel zu gross


 
also mein ältester (8 jahre) fährt wie oben schon erwähnt ein 26 zoll ghost. aktuelle grösse ist 1,39 m. er kommt mit dem bike super klar. der jüngere fährt ein 24 zoll , wobei ich ihm jetzt eine sid einbauen will. die gabel hab ich schon. muss jetzt mal schauen , ob ich auf disc umrüste oder ob ich einen adapter für die cantis finde. 
grüsse aus den saarländischen wäldern


----------



## andy2 (4. April 2009)

naja ihr muesst es wissen, meine erfahrung ist das die raeder viel zu gross sind und eltern generell wenig ahnung haben was eine angemessene groesse ist und verkaeufer generell noch weniger ahnung


----------



## specialist (17. Januar 2010)

Back to topic: Es geht um brauchbare und leichte 24 Zoll Reifen, gibt es eine Alternative zu Schwalbes Moe Joe. Was kostet der neu? 25 Euros?
Grüsse specialist


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen nochmal,
mein jüngster fährt seit frühjahr letzter saison einen smartsam, aber nicht als drahtreifen. der ist vom volumen super und ist auch noch annehmbar leicht. grip hat er eh genug. 
preis war, glaub ich so um 18 euros. 

gruss


----------



## czippi (18. Januar 2010)

specialist schrieb:


> Back to topic: Es geht um brauchbare und leichte 24 Zoll Reifen, gibt es eine Alternative zu Schwalbes Moe Joe. Was kostet der neu? 25 Euros?
> Grüsse specialist



den MowJoe gibts als Faltversion (420g, UVP 34 Euro) und Drahtversion (510g) und wesetlich billiger. Schau mal bei Chainreactioncycles.com. Dort hab ich die Drahtverison für ca. 15 Euro bestellt (und geliefert wurde die Faltversion, hähä).
Hier im Bikemarkt hat unter "Kinderbikes" jemand RacingRalph in 24" eingestellt. Der ist sehr voluminös weil 2,4!


----------



## mexx34 (18. Januar 2010)

In ebay gibt es 2 Stk. Mow Joe Falt um 50 Euro ohne Versand.

Wenn man schon was am Rad machen will nicht bei den Reifen sparen. Hier ist das meiste Gewichtsparpotenzial. Wo kann man sonst noch schnell 180 gramm sparen. (Gewichtsunterschied Draht-Faltreifen)

Würde die Faltversion in jeden Fall nehmen. Kack auf die 20 Euro mehr

     Gruß Max


----------



## saturno (18. Januar 2010)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> hab gerade das gleiche problem. mein ältester (8jahre) ist zum glück schon auf nem 26 zoll bike unterwegs. also bekommt er die ausrangierten reifen von papa und mama. soweit so gut. aber der jüngere (6jahre) ist auf nem 24 zoll unterwegs. hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass es den racing ralf auch in 24 zoll gibt oder gab?
> ansonsten würde ich dann mal den mowjow ausprobieren.
> gruss



ja gibts/gabs in 2,4 als faltversion. hab noch einen org. verpackt für 19,50 incl. vers. versand.


----------

